# Weird line through 35mm prints... what is it?



## bpantell

Hi there,  I recently got an old Pentax k1000 that appeared to be in good condition.  The first roll of film was developed with no problems.  The 2nd and third, however, had this wierd effect going on (see below).  It is on every photo on the most recent 2 rolls.  

Does anybody know what the cause of this is? Any help/insight is much appreciated!


----------



## IgsEMT

Did you contact the lab in regards?


----------



## bpantell

> Did you contact the lab in regards?


 embarrassed to say I got them developed at CVS :X.  So I'm assuming any questions will just be met with a puzzled look and no answers.  

I am just curious to know if 1.) there is anything wrong with my camera and/or lens, or 2.) there was some user error in loading/unloading film.


----------



## IgsEMT

well, no need to be embarrassed, but you get what you payed for. 
If you haven't dropped the camera b/n the 3 roll then its unlikely its the camera. _Maybe_ it was you loading film, but last time I worked with a 35mm I believe it loads the film in automatically when you close the lid. (been a while, don't remember).
But it could have been cvs.


----------



## John Mc

Kinda looks like its not been developed correctly,or printed corectly.Like the Contrast is higher on the top half then on the bottom.is this line on the Negatives themselfs?or just the images.

try scan them in and see?


----------



## ann

that camera does not automatically feed the film . 

It looks like a chemical issue ; i have seen it in our lab when someone hasn't use enough chemistry or when they placed the reel in the tank it wasn't at the bottom of the tank and so when they inverted it to agitate some of the film got some "exposure" to the chemistry but not enough to complete the process.

If half was black then the the synch was wrong if using flash, it you have a thin white or black line then it is dust or bad handling and someone has scratched the negative.

I would check with the lab, yes it is cvs, but sometimes these places do have people who know what their doing; not often , but you never know.


----------



## Images

Did you use the same lab?
It sorta looks like a video effect, could the negative been scanned and prints made on a printer.
Use a magnifying glass, if its on the film you should be able to see it on the negative.


----------



## j-dogg

ann said:


> that camera does not automatically feed the film .
> 
> It looks like a chemical issue ; i have seen it in our lab when someone hasn't use enough chemistry or when they placed the reel in the tank it wasn't at the bottom of the tank and so when they inverted it to agitate some of the film got some "exposure" to the chemistry but not enough to complete the process.
> 
> If half was black then the the synch was wrong if using flash, it you have a thin white or black line then it is dust or bad handling and someone has scratched the negative.
> 
> I would check with the lab, yes it is cvs, but sometimes these places do have people who know what their doing; not often , but you never know.



I'm going to have to agree with this. Unless there is an issue with the light metering system / white balance in your camera. The line he is talking about is perfectly straight.


----------



## ann

Images, makes a good point, Check the negative, if you have a loupe great, a magifying glass will do. If there is no visible line on the negative then it is with the printing, bad printing.

However, it might help to have someone look at the negative who knows how to read a negative. Don't mean to put you down, but unless you have experience in this area and color isn't as easy as black and white you might get fooled.


----------



## Chamelion 6

It's a processing issue.  I can't think of anything in a film camera that would produce that kind of effect short of having some kind of filter half covering the front of the lens.

Personally, I'm thinking the film wasn't feeding through the printing machine properly and the color correction filter wasn't fully covering the negative as it should.  If that's the case, the line should be on the prints but not the negative.

BTW... film cameras don't have a white balance setting.  That's a function of the film itself.  Different emulsions are sensitive to different wave lengths.  You correct for white balance during the printing process with the use of different filters.


----------



## christopher walrath

I do not think it to be a chemistry problem. There is no one who can screw up that perfectly on EVERY SINGLE negative over two rolls.

I have to vote the digital printing of the neg scans. That is a saturation/hue thing. Not processing. Don't even have to see or hear about the negs.

Anything can happen, but this would not happen in a traditional lab.  That is a digital defect.  Not dissing digital, but that is not the analog side of the job.  Not that.


----------



## Paul Ron

That isn't a shutter problem since the line is horizontal. A shutter will show as a vertical line in a focal plane if the curtain was laging. 

The lab must have goofed on printing. Take a look at your negs? Scan em again?


----------



## Antonio Bunt

If I can drop my two cents, a guy I met from the Mexican city of Jalapa, which has a very very damp weather told some photographers he had trouble with funghi since he stored his rolls in a closet. I don't think this is the case but all the possibilities can happen.


----------

